# Precision table saw



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2019)

looking to purchase some sort of small precision table saw. As of this moment, if I had to chose, I'd pick the Byrnes machine. I know about the lack of a tilting arbor. Does anyone have experience with these or the Proxxons, or the Microlux, or even the old Deltas and Craftmans and could make a recommendation.


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 28, 2019)

Keep an eye out for a vintage Delta Unisaw at government/school auctions. I picked up a two Delta Unisaw cabinet saws really cheap ($150 for a very large 5HP 14 inch 3phase Unisaw, and $125 for a 10" single phase Unisaw) at auctions in the Memphis area in the last two years. Add a precision fence system to a vintage saw could save you a lot of money, and give you a rock solid cabinet saw to boot.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 30, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Keep an eye out for a vintage Delta Unisaw at government/school auctions. I picked up a two Delta Unisaw cabinet saws really cheap ($150 for a very large 5HP 14 inch 3phase Unisaw, and $125 for a 10" single phase Unisaw) at auctions in the Memphis area in the last two years. Add a precision fence system to a vintage saw could save you a lot of money, and give you a rock solid cabinet saw to boot.


Karl, you didn't just buy them, you actually stole 'em. I recently bought an arbor for my 10" saw, and it was 90 bucks, just for a tiny part of the saw. next time I need a part, I'll just have you get me the whole saw. It looks cheaper to do it that way, plus have all those extra parts lying around. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oldfolks (Apr 2, 2019)

Mike if you want to make a 5 hr drive down to Opelika, AL the school dist. has a Rockwell 34-801 table saw on the government auction website. 
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=360&acctid=1602 if you want to check it out. I know its a long way but there is only 1 bid right now for $6.00. Yep no typo Six dollars.


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 3, 2019)

Sweet! But I have a small shop - full of junk and do not have the space for a grand saw as that. Plus do not really do a lot of work that facilitates a big saw. I'm looking for a small (modeler sized), precision table top saw. One that is more accurate and precise than a job-site saw. I am willing to settle for precise. I currently have two saws (buried under treasures) that can handle the bigger stuff. Just want something that feels safer when cutting the smaller stuff.


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 10, 2022)

@Mike Hill , did you end up getting the Proxxon?
Im thinking about one.

Thanks,
JayT


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 10, 2022)

No, settled on the Byrnes. Talking to him about both the saw and his thickness sander. Iff'n I don't quit buying wood and other tools (pneumatic engraver, lap machine, kreg, stone chisels, Jamison hollower ...etc.....- I'll never get around to buy these tools!


----------

